# Samba Mounting Problems

## ee99ee2

I'm trying to mount //bob/www and //bob/root to /mnt/bob/www and /mnt/bob/root on boot. Here is what I added to my fstab file:

```
#Samba shares

//bob/root /mnt/bob/root smbfs credentials=/home/cmiller/.smbpasswd,uid=cmiller,gid=users 0 0

//bob/www /mnt/bob/www smbfs credentials=/home/cmiller/.smbpasswd,uid=cmiller,gid=users 0 0
```

Here's what the .smbpasswd file looks like:

```
cmiller ******* (password there)
```

Also:

```
-rw-------    1 cmiller  users          16 Jul  5 17:04 /home/cmiller/.smbpasswd
```

When I boot up, I get the following error:

```
#Mounting network file systems:

Password: (I type in my password here, even though it's already in .smbpasswd) SMB Mount Failed

Password: SMB Mount Failed
```

What did I do wrong, and how do I fix it?

----------

## delta407

Your credentials file is wrong. From "man smbmount", as referred to from "man mount":

```
       credentials=<filename>

              specifies  a  file  that contains a username and/or password. The format of the file

              is:

                        username = <value>

                        password = <value>

              This is preferred over having passwords in plaintext  in  a  shared  file,  such  as

              /etc/fstab. Be sure to protect any credentials file properly.
```

----------

## ee99ee2

Awsome. That fixed it. Thanks alot.

-ee99ee2

----------

